# Nodak Outdoors Needs Your Help!



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

On August 1st, there is another release coming to Nodak Outdoors. This will have some new great features, some I can't even release yet but will right around that time....more on that in a week or so. 

Over the last 5+ years, this forum has seen some fantastic threads that were full of information. What's unfortunate, is that often those threads get "buried" and that information suddenly becomes hidden or even lost. I'd like to be more proactive to archive those great posts into the appropriate outdoor section. That way they will always be easy to find, easy to read, and it will be easier to learn. I'm sure everyone will benefit from this.

Here's an example of a very popular thread over the years...The Homemade E-Caller in the Predator Forum. This is exactly what I'm looking for, good information.

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/vie ... hp?t=20626

So here's where I need your help. I need help identifying those great threads that have popped up through the years. It doesn't have to be as detailed as the Homemade E-caller example - just information that you learned from or know is great info. I'm hoping many of you will remember a thread that had really good info, and you can find it. About 99.9% of topics in this forum since it started are still here. If you remember the topic try using the http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/search.php]Search Feature or you may find it in Google as well. Most of our forum threads are indexed in Google and are ready to be searched.

If you find one that you feel is a great thread to archive, please copy the URL and add it to this form:

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/media/good-threads.php

IN EXCHANGE FOR YOUR HELP, EACH TIME YOU FILL OUT THE FORM WITH A GOOD THREAD THAT WE ARCHIVE - YOU WILL BE ADDED FOR A FREE DRAWING. I will choose 10 of those at random, and they will be semi-finalists for a NASDAQ closing as always. 1 person has a chance to have many spots in the semi-finals....the more you submit, the better chance you have.

The winner will get a $150 gift card to anything in the store at Nodak Outdoors. If we don't have it, there's a great chance I can get it. 

I really appreciate everyone's help ahead of time, and I hope you all will be able to benefit from those great threads being archived.

HAPPY SEARCHING!!! :beer:


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/viewtopic.php?t=41022&start=0

Even tho this thread did get locked, it gave so much information on the Canada goose and who helped re-establish them back intot he numbers we see today

Ill go back and look at all the pages in each forum for good ones...... :roll:


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/vie ... hp?t=36902 heres one thats got alot of good info


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

Do I just have to put it in the form or do I need to add it to this thread to?


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

If you want to be in for the drawing, please post it in the link below (much easier for me to organize).

Thanks!

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/media/good-threads.php


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

Yup sorry, got it fixed


----------



## 308 (Jul 10, 2007)

```
http:/www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/viewtopic.php?t=11469
```


----------



## 308 (Jul 10, 2007)

http:/www.nodakoutdoors.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=11469


----------



## Southwest Fisher (May 14, 2004)

Not to skip hard work, but can we just ask Nick to pick his personal best bass fishing posts and add them, he writes the best ones and knows which of his own are best for archiving.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Chris

Just a thought I had. Could the original poster of these classic threads also be put into the drawing? For example, SDHandgunner putting together that amazing instructional post on ecallers...it would seem he should get some kind of reward for his efforts, and the success of his thread. I am not sure what it takes to manage all the aspects of the contest but it sounds fair to me.


----------



## diggity (Jan 26, 2007)

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/viewtopic.php?t=35899

This one is locked, but even if there was quite a bit of bickering like school boys with skinned knees, there are some great issues and points in this thread!


----------



## woodpecker (Mar 2, 2005)

zzzzzzzzz


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/viewtopic.php?t=37409

I dunno if this one has been added yet but, i have been chew free for 9 months because of it!!


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Thanks everyone...this is the last chance for the contest if you want to submit. I will stop it early next week when I'm back from a much needed 3-day affair with my winged friends.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Thanks again to everyone who responded. We have hundreds to go through to get this all setup so we'll announce the semi-finalists after they've all been compiled.

Stay tuned.


----------

